# Should I scalp my bermuda? (Pics)



## LAlawn (Mar 20, 2019)

So my moron landlord won't fire the lawn crew that comes to my house but once a week he cuts the BERMUDA to 2" and it looks scalped.

I've decided to grab a push reel mower and start mowing once a week so the lawn gets hit twice a week. The thing is though, I want that short nice Bermuda grass. I think I can scalp it but I'm not sure how short to go.

Also I'm in Los Angeles so it should be hotter than it is but it's been a cool year and right now the temps are high 60s - low 70s.

Remember, this was mowed to 2" yesterday and it's scalping 🤦🏻‍♂️


----------



## LAlawn (Mar 20, 2019)

Also I forgot to mention, it's not the most level lawn, that's also making it tough to decide how low to go for the scalp.


----------



## Austinite (Oct 4, 2018)

Scalp anywhere lower than what you'd maintain. So if 1 inch is desired, scalp at 3/4 inch minimum.


----------



## LAlawn (Mar 20, 2019)

Austinite said:


> Scalp anywhere lower than what you'd maintain. So if 1 inch is desired, scalp at 3/4 inch minimum.


Will doing 1/2" vs 3/4" make a big difference?

Also I'm a fellow Austinite 🤘🏻, just moved out here


----------



## Austinite (Oct 4, 2018)

Welcome!

The lower the better in my opinion.


----------



## Tmank87 (Feb 13, 2019)

So say one wants to maintain at 2".

Scalp at 1.5" today and then just wait until it needs to be mowed again before maintaining at 2"?


----------



## Austinite (Oct 4, 2018)

Correct. But I'd have a hard time saying 1.5 is a scalp! Id go lower than that. At least 1 inch. And let all New growth be green.

The lower you maintain, the less you need go below maintenance.


----------



## TheTurfTamer (Aug 8, 2018)

A proper scalp will show dirt in some places and will expose and cut the runners. Anything else is just cutting short. Here is a close up of my Bermuda ( scalped ).


----------



## LAlawn (Mar 20, 2019)

TheTurfTamer said:


> A proper scalp will show dirt in some places and will expose and cut the runners. Anything else is just cutting short. Here is a close up of my Bermuda ( scalped ).


What height is that and long did it take to thicken up again?


----------



## LAlawn (Mar 20, 2019)

I've been finding some stuff online that says scalp in stages, like half an inch shorter every week. Is that better than just doing it all the first time?


----------



## TheTurfTamer (Aug 8, 2018)

LAlawn said:


> I've been finding some stuff online that says scalp in stages, like half an inch shorter every week. Is that better than just doing it all the first time?


Cut it down in stages 1/2 inch at a time, I just recommend doing it the same day. Usually scalping is done in March. Are you trying to level the lawn or just reset you HOC?


----------



## Tmank87 (Feb 13, 2019)

Not to hijack, but I have same line of questioning. I'm looking to reset, but also have Zoysia.

I maintain about 2" now, will maintain lower once a bit more leveled. Was wondering how low to go to reset as I dont want to wait 4 weeks for the Zoysia to recover.


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

In my Tifway 419, I treat a mid-season reset of the HOC like pulling a band-aid off. Just do it and get it over with. Like @TheTurfTamer said, you can do it in small 1/2" increments to not destroy your equipment but get it done in the same day. I would also go down to about half of what you plan to maintain. So if you plan to maintain an inch, hit it at 1/2 inch. If you plan on maintaining 1.5 inches, knock it down to 3/4", and so forth. I'm talking HOC resets, not early season scalps. An early season scalp should go all the way down to dirt if possible.
I think where you see stuff on the internet regarding bringing the HOC down slowly is referring to cool season grasses that don't grow in the same manner as bermuda. Once I start seeing brown on my maintenance cuts, I will do a reset (unless it's towards the end of the season). Hopefully I won't see too much of that this year since I'm starting a PGR program.


----------



## LAlawn (Mar 20, 2019)

TheTurfTamer said:


> LAlawn said:
> 
> 
> > I've been finding some stuff online that says scalp in stages, like half an inch shorter every week. Is that better than just doing it all the first time?
> ...


Just resetting the HOC


----------



## LAlawn (Mar 20, 2019)

Redtwin said:


> In my Tifway 419, I treat a mid-season reset of the HOC like pulling a band-aid off. Just do it and get it over with. Like @TheTurfTamer said, you can do it in small 1/2" increments to not destroy your equipment but get it done in the same day. I would also go down to about half of what you plan to maintain. So if you plan to maintain an inch, hit it at 1/2 inch. If you plan on maintaining 1.5 inches, knock it down to 3/4", and so forth. I'm talking HOC resets, not early season scalps. An early season scalp should go all the way down to dirt if possible.
> I think where you see stuff on the internet regarding bringing the HOC down slowly is referring to cool season grasses that don't grow in the same manner as bermuda. Once I start seeing brown on my maintenance cuts, I will do a reset (unless it's towards the end of the season). Hopefully I won't see too much of that this year since I'm starting a PGR program.


This is exactly the info what I was looking for, thank you :thumbup:


----------



## TN Hawkeye (May 7, 2018)

LAlawn said:


> Redtwin said:
> 
> 
> > In my Tifway 419, I treat a mid-season reset of the HOC like pulling a band-aid off. Just do it and get it over with. Like @TheTurfTamer said, you can do it in small 1/2" increments to not destroy your equipment but get it done in the same day. I would also go down to about half of what you plan to maintain. So if you plan to maintain an inch, hit it at 1/2 inch. If you plan on maintaining 1.5 inches, knock it down to 3/4", and so forth. I'm talking HOC resets, not early season scalps. An early season scalp should go all the way down to dirt if possible.
> ...


The fly in the ointment of this situation is going to be the guy that comes to mow once per week. If he only mows at 2" are you going to cut at 2" halfway between his visits?


----------



## LAlawn (Mar 20, 2019)

TN Hawkeye said:


> LAlawn said:
> 
> 
> > Redtwin said:
> ...


I was able to convince him to do 1 1/2" and I picked up a reel mower to give it a quick mow halfway through the week.


----------



## LAlawn (Mar 20, 2019)

A full Saturday of reel mowing later and this is where I'm at. I kept lowering the mower but at a certain point I began to notice the reel mower wasn't heavy enough to cut down into the grass, it was just riding on top. Even though I finished cutting at half an inch it's an inch overall give or take half and inch in certain spots. Any idea how I can get it a little but lower? I'm trying to maintain 1.5" but now I'm wondering if that is even possible given my reel mower seems to just ride on top of the dense parts.


----------

